# Got into USC Grad Screenwriting!



## surlymonkey (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi, I've been lurking around these forums for a couple of weeks.  I just got a letter of admission from USC for Graduate Screenwriting!  (Came from USC's graduate division -- a separate packet from the Cinema department is to follow, apparently.)

I guess the notification went out sooner than they were saying on the department website -- thought you guys would want to know.  My letter was dated 3/30, so keep an eye out.  Good luck to everyone who applied!  Hope some of you will be my classmates in the fall!  (I interviewed at UCLA too, but USC was my first choice...)

Angela


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh.

I am going to camp out at my mailbox tomorrow.

Congrats...


----------



## Philly (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 5, 2007)

Nothing in my mail today.  Not even a Bed Bath and Beyond coupon.

Dangit.  I need candles.


----------



## surlymonkey (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats. I can finally sleep for the first time in weeks!

Jayimess, I just checked and my letter wasn't postmarked until the 3rd. I live in the Hollywood area, so cross-town mail literally only takes a day to get to me. I'm sure most letters are still stuck somewhere in the postal system...

Good luck!!!  I hope you get into all your schools!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 6, 2007)

Was USC your first choice, Surly?

All I got was a cable bill today, and I'm on location for my latest directing effort all day tomorrow, so it will be fun focusing on the shoot while my mind wonders what the mail lady brought me...


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh, wait.  Just re-read your first post, USC was your first choice.

You interviewed at UCLA...did you apply to any other schools??

Just holding you as my standard.  I'm convincing myself that if we both interviewed for UCLA, and you got in to USC, then I'll get into USC, too!!

I'm going crazy.


----------



## surlymonkey (Apr 6, 2007)

I only applied to USC and UCLA. I was planning to apply to AFI, but changed my mind after attending an admissions event there. I'm sure it's a wonderful school, but my gut feeling was that it wasn't the right fit for me. I have friends at USC now (in production and the Stark program) and they love it. I also had a friend just graduate from UCLA (screenwriting) and he loved it. 

I just got my official letter from the USC Writing Division today (it was dated March 30 like the first letter, but postmarked yesterday). I'm thinking they might be processing mail in weird batches because between undergrad and grad, there must be hundreds (maybe thousands?) of notices going out right about now. I have to admit I'm relieved to have the official department letter, because I was freaking out a little over the idea that maybe the general graduate division made a mistake! (Especially since no one else here has heard from them yet!)

I would assume that if you were a finalist at UCLA, you'd be in finalist standing at USC too, so you have a good shot! I'm rooting for you...


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 6, 2007)

Angela, thanks for putting a smile on my face, and again, sincere congratulations.

USC just asked for additional financial aid info, I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, Angela, you were right...kinda.

Wait listed.


----------



## KeeStudios (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi,

I am also going into USC's MFA Screenwriting program this coming fall. 

I don't know anyone who is in the program or has been in the program.  In fact I don't know anyone in film at all.  I am an attorney out in Arizona and decided to apply to follow my bliss.

Have any reccomendations for places to live, what to expect, etc?


----------



## MattyMac23 (Apr 30, 2007)

Kee-

I'll be there for Production in Spring, if not earlier. Congrats on getting in! It's good to see more of us Arizona people heading out there


----------



## yc1911 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Matty, aren't you waiting for fall?


----------



## MattyMac23 (May 2, 2007)

I am, but I'd hate to get my hopes up for the fall and then not get off the waitlist. I'd rather talk like I'm set for spring and then if the opportunity for fall comes along, I'll be all smiles and bubblegum


----------

